# Boyaka-sha



## AliG

Check dis, today I is your newest member, an I aint talkin' about me knobbin stick.

I is 'ere to find out about blingy wrist wear, Ayyy.


----------



## jasonm

Good evening Mr G, may I congratulate to on finding one of the internets finest watch forums...

As for the bling, Im sure one of our more 'street' bredren can advise something, how about you make something yourself?

You could remove one of the red neon strip lights from your Corsa and wrap it round a Jacob lookylikey that you can get from Stains market on a Saturday, 'your Julie' can carry the 12v car battery on a little trolly behind you....

That would be well fierce.....

Peace out you hectic muddy funkster........


----------



## AliG

Respek Jason, I was beginin to fink that I woz not gettin any replies coz I is black.

I as seen them Jacob watches and they look well good.

When me was high, me sold me Corsa for like 24 chicken McNuggets.


----------



## jasonm

24 nuggets !!!

You did well I reckon....


----------



## AliG

jasonm said:


> 24 nuggets !!!
> 
> You did well I reckon....


You do! Wikkid, man.


----------



## jasonm

Yeah!!! Going rate round our yard is 16 nuggets for the Corsa...18 at a push if you got barbeque sauce......

It must have beem 'the lick'....

You get me...


----------



## AliG

I 'ere dem Cambridgeshire masses are well cheap wen it comes to Corsa's and Punani, Ayyy.


----------



## jasonm

Oi !! Leave the fangeta out of it...

Or my crew will come and do a drive by for disrespectin the Cambridgeshire Hunnys


----------



## AliG

Soz Jason no disrepek to ya bitches.

Me Julie is shoutin me as me curry and chips is ready, later Ayyy.


----------



## pg tips




----------



## Stan




----------



## Bladerunner

Is Borat joining the forum tomorrow then.


----------



## watchless

/j


----------

